
Is Santa Claus GDPR Compliant? - ForHackernews
https://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/114033/how-can-santa-keep-his-lists-when-gdpr-is-around
======
xnegvx
He is making a list, He is checking it twice, He is gonna find out, who's
naughty or nice, Santa Claus is in contravention of article 6 of GDPR 2016/679

------
rad_gruchalski
Does it even matter? I mean, he enters the house through the chimney anyway,
creepy.

~~~
dev_north_east
By writing a letter to him you are agreeing to his terms, which include
delivery by chimney. It's like that Amazon service they were pitching a while
back where you could let them deliver to the boot of your car.

